# Girlfriend with a male best friend?



## Kinqdra (Oct 5, 2016)

Hello fellow tempers!

So, I'm finally in a stable relationship after quite some time. This is the first time I've had anything like this last this long; a month and a half to be precise (not that long, I know).
Everything is going great except there's this "thing" that slightly bothers me. The thing part being her male best friend. They've known each other for about 10 years and she told me that he's like a big brother figure to her. Obviously, I'm a bit worried.
I know that jealousy is not a good thing but I just fear losing what I have. And yes, I've already heard it: "it shows signs of insecurity; you'll put her off.." blahblahblah. I try my best not to show it, but it is how it is.
She hasn't yet introduced me to him but I'm curious to see how they act around each other, just so I could judge the matter as it is and not how my mind chooses to see it.

Should I worry? Do I ask her to introduce me to him? Have you had any experience with handling this sort of stuff?

Just curious to know what you guys think about this. Thanks!


----------



## cmdwedge (Oct 5, 2016)

If they've been friends for 10 years and you've been with her for six weeks.. 

Grow up, kid.


----------



## Kinqdra (Oct 5, 2016)

cmdwedge said:


> If they've been friends for 10 years and you've been with her for six weeks..
> 
> Grow up, kid.


I asked for constructive advice, not unstructured criticism. Thanks for the input though.


----------



## Demifiend (Oct 5, 2016)

(Due to my lack of IRL experiences of this, this is what I follow based on my animu)

If your girlfriend has someone who considers family, then you shouldn't worry too much, think about this in the eyes of the "big brother", he knows she has a boyfriend, and he knows she only considers him as a family member so all opportunities for said "big brother" are long gone, he may even have his own GF, so If I were in your shoes, I would trust my partner in this and I clear my suspicions away.


----------



## Ghassen-ga (Oct 5, 2016)

Kinqdra said:


> I asked for constructive advice, not unstructured criticism. Thanks for the input though.


the constructive advice would be , "calm the fuck down and don't do anything stupid if u don't wanna ruin it " they have been friends for many years before you , have some sanity , they're just friends , if anything , she would chose him over you , and i can see why ,you're too suspicious , no one is into that.


----------



## Depravo (Oct 5, 2016)

If it bothers you leave now before you make an arse of yourself.


----------



## Chary (Oct 5, 2016)

It's easy to see such a thing as threatening, but at the same time, you have to let that go. Disapproval of someone she's known that long, let alone jealousy will sink the relationship faster than the titanic. You shouldn't need to judge the matter at all, and instead trust her.


----------



## Kinqdra (Oct 5, 2016)

Ghassen-ga said:


> the constructive advice would be , "calm the fuck down and don't do anything stupid if u don't wanna ruin it " they have been friends for many years before you , have some sanity , they're just friends , if anything , she would chose him over you , and i can see why ,you're too suspicious , no one is into that.


Thanks for clearing things up for me haha. Sounds about right, thanks for the advice


----------



## migles (Oct 5, 2016)

Kinqdra said:


> She hasn't yet introduced me to him but I'm curious to see how they act around each other, just so I could judge the matter as it is and not how my mind chooses to see it.


do that. ask her to introduce him.. meet him, see if you can also be friend with him...
but do this in an honest way, don't be a fuck head that just want to be friend with him to controll your gf...
i mean.. meet him and see if you also like him, maybe you get a new friend?

i don't see no harm if my girlfriend had a relationship with a guy since they were little kids... however. try to ask and talk if they had any experiences like dating or seen each other naked, or touched each other in parts... or tried stuff...
if they had some sexual experiences, bad news for you..
i mean... if they know each other for 10 years, and are too confortable with each other, isn't something i would be confortable with...
if this happens, then there will be loads of problems for all parts (you, she and him.. someone will get hurt or start some shit)
in this cenario, you are pretty much fucked, unless you are ok with o polygamy relationship


if their relationship is really just friends and respect each other and they never tried sexual stuff, then there is no issue... and it's totally unfair if you come asking her to leave him.. (you can go bye bye really easy if you try to stop that relationship)


----------



## Kinqdra (Oct 5, 2016)

migles said:


> do that. ask her to introduce him.. meet him, see if you can also be friend with him...
> but do this in an honest way, don't be a fuck head that just want to be friend with him to controll your gf...
> i mean.. meet him and see if you also like him, maybe you get a new friend?
> 
> ...


The last thing I want is to be telling her who she should be seeing or not, so controlling her is definitely not my goal here.
I had an unfaithful encounter in the past and I'm just worried it might happen again, so I'm trying to be extra cautious without causing too much chaos. Thanks for your share


----------



## RJCline (Oct 5, 2016)

Most my girlfriends friends are guys lol. It just is what it is, at the end of the day shes with you and not her best friend or big brother w.e it may be. Heres the thing about all guys. NO GUY wants to just be a friend, point blank simple. Idgaf what any dude says they always want more than just friendship. He stays her best friend because thats as close as she ever let him be. Take it as a win dude. He most likely tried and failed aka kept his best friend status. After 10 years man he is and always will be in the friend zone. Shes with you and not him, why the fuck would she choose you if there was any connection in a 10 year relationship? She wouldn't. There's nothing to be jealous about. Like I said my girlfriends friends are pretty much all guys. No matter what you do there is NOTHING you can do to prevent your significant other from cheating. Head my words now. NOTHING YOU CAN DO TO PREVENT IT. If there going to cheat there going to cheat, trust issues in a relationship are a no no. All you can do is trust her and if she breaks that trust then SHE lost out on something that could have been good. Theres no excuse for cheating when you dedicate yourself to someone, but theres no amount of effort or precautions you can do to prevent it. If its going to happen its going to happen, you can't let it make you worry or change your lifestyle or yourself because your scared. You literally just have to trust her until she breaks that trust and if she does then it wasn't worth it and its better to find out sooner than later. Good luck man and don't be a pussy.


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Oct 5, 2016)

If he has at least a little respect for you then don't worry about it. If not, then be slightly worried.


----------



## Kinqdra (Oct 5, 2016)

Depravo said:


> If it bothers you leave now before you make an arse of yourself.


Well I definitely don't want to leave as she is the best thing that happened to me in the last 2 years. I'm just looking for ways to better handle these sort of things because jealousy was always a big part of me.


----------



## Engert (Oct 5, 2016)

That stuff that you heard about insecurity is true.

That bitch is yours and you need to tell her that if she's acting inappropriately with her "friend".


----------



## cmdwedge (Oct 5, 2016)

Kinqdra said:


> Well I definitely don't want to leave as she is the best thing that happened to me in the last 2 years. I'm just looking for ways to better handle these sort of things because jealousy was always a big part of me.



Right, so you recognise that jealousy is a big part of you, and this has had an impact on previous relationships. Again.

Grow. Up. Kid.

Speaking from someone with the same woman for 12 years, married for 8. She has male friends. But relationships are built on trust, not jealousy and attempting to control people.


----------



## Kinqdra (Oct 5, 2016)

cmdwedge said:


> Right, so you recognise that jealousy is a big part of you, and this has had an impact on previous relationships. Again.
> 
> Grow. Up. Kid.
> 
> Speaking from someone with the same woman for 12 years, married for 8. She has male friends. But relationships are built on trust, not jealousy and attempting to control people.


In one of my previous relationships, I completely ignored the amount of male friends my partner was hung out with, not showing a hint of possessiveness. One day, I find her holding hands with another guy. Sorry, dad, I haven't yet got it completely figured out.


----------



## RJCline (Oct 5, 2016)

First off, lol never ask your girl if she had sexual contact with her bestfriend if you can't handle the answer because thats just going to make things worse. The less he knows the better in his case. He already is worrying about something that most likely hasn't or wont happen. I told my girlfriend in the beginning of our relationship that I don't like and won't tolerate cheating. If she ever cheats on me its done. Adios amigo. Your a man dude take your role and own that shit. Girls want a man that are MEN. Not someone that's always in there feelings lol. If they wanted that they can just date a women xD. Sounds to me that her best friend is a pussy xD He's been trying to be with her for over 10yrs and it hasn't worked lol. Like i stated in my last post no guy just wakes up one day and is like hmmm i want a girl as my best friend. No shit doesn't happen. Every guy that has a girl as a friend wants to hit that shit. That's literally there sole purpose of that friendship. He just really sucks at it.


----------



## leonmagnus99 (Oct 5, 2016)

i think yes you should be worried, there are many girls who just love mind games alot.

and they are demanding, when you arent there for them ,they go to others ,in your case she would go talk to her best friend.
and this will make you jealous no doubt, you should be honest with her and tell her that you would at least like to know that she is not flirting behind your back.

because there are girls who do that sadly .. :L good luck


----------



## Clydefrosch (Oct 5, 2016)

so just suggest she invites him for a movie evening and then dont act like an ass if they understand one another better and have inside jokes.
if she wanted to be with him, she probably would be.


----------



## RJCline (Oct 5, 2016)

leonmagnus99 said:


> i think yes you should be worried, there are many girls who just love mind games alot.
> 
> and they are demanding, when you arent there for them ,they go to others ,in your case she would go talk to her best friend.
> and this will make you jealous no doubt, you should be honest with her and tell her that you would at least like to know that she is not flirting behind your back.
> ...


lol ya ask her if shes flirting with him because its not like shes going to tell the truth if she was xD. Your advice is nonsense. Don't steer him wrong. Girls play mind games yes. But he has literally nothing to worry about as long as he mans up, treats her right and doesn't give her a reason to go to another man for her problems. Like i said in one of my previous posts, girls dont want men that are all in there feelings, they want a provider. Its human nature. Provide for them, take care of them, love them and man the fuck up lol


----------



## Chary (Oct 5, 2016)

...As a woman, hearing that guys don't want women as best friends is baffling. I mean...not everything has to be romance...right?


----------



## RJCline (Oct 5, 2016)

Chary said:


> ...As a woman, hearing that guys don't want women as best friends is baffling. I mean...not everything has to be romance...right?


fuck no, if youre a girl and you have a guy as a best friend, they wanna fuck. Hands down. No exceptions.


----------



## leonmagnus99 (Oct 5, 2016)

RJCline said:


> lol ya ask her if shes flirting with him because its not like shes going to tell the truth if she was xD. Your advice is nonsense. Don't steer him wrong. Girls play mind games yes. But he has literally nothing to worry about as long as he mans up, treats her right and doesn't give her a reason to go to another man for her problems. Like i said in one of my previous posts, girls dont want men that are all in there feelings, they want a provider. Its human nature. Provide for them, take care of them, love them and man the fuck up lol



true, my advice was kinda bull.
i think i am still very salty over the why my ex broke up with me, i didnt do this "as long as he mans up, treats her right and doesn't give her a reason to go to another man for her problems" <<<< what you said too often..

*sigh* to the OP. do exactly this, and you'll be fine.. "as long as he mans up, treats her right and doesn't give her a reason to go to another man for her problems"


----------



## Clydefrosch (Oct 5, 2016)

RJCline said:


> lol ya ask her if shes flirting with him because its not like shes going to tell the truth if she was xD. Your advice is nonsense. Don't steer him wrong. Girls play mind games yes. But he has literally nothing to worry about as long as he mans up, treats her right and doesn't give her a reason to go to another man for her problems. Like i said in one of my previous posts, girls dont want men that are all in there feelings, they want a provider. Its human nature. Provide for them, take care of them, love them and man the fuck up lol


you're both giving shit advice btw.


----------



## RJCline (Oct 5, 2016)

Clydefrosch said:


> you're both giving shit advice btw.



Yet ive been in a relationship for probably a lot longer than you have xD1


----------



## cmdwedge (Oct 5, 2016)

Kinqdra said:


> In one of my previous relationships, I completely ignored the amount of male friends my partner was hung out with, not showing a hint of possessiveness. One day, I find her holding hands with another guy. Sorry, dad, I haven't yet got it completely figured out.



So a different girl didn't do the right thing, and now you're going to punish this new girl for it? How does that make any sense? Look champ, I've been cheated on too, but you just have to recognise that every girl is a different person, and each girl is a new start. You cannot treat this new girl any differently because someone in your past did the wrong thing.

Assume the best of this girl, not the worst. Eventually one will come along that does right by you too.


----------



## Seriel (Oct 5, 2016)

RJCline said:


> fuck no, if youre a girl and you have a guy as a best friend, they wanna fuck. Hands down. No exceptions.


Uhm, my best friend irl was a girl for years and years, at no point did I ever want to fuck.
Sorry but your logic is flawed.


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Oct 5, 2016)

RJCline said:


> fuck no, if youre a girl and you have a guy as a best friend, they wanna fuck. Hands down. No exceptions.


Not always... Why haven't they done it by now then if they've been friends for 10 years?


----------



## Boogieboo6 (Oct 5, 2016)

Ayy just gonna throw this out here: I trusted my girlfriend with another guy because they were strictly friends. Everybody felt it was weird except for me, because I had a lot of trust in my girlfriend. Guess who now has no girlfriend and guess who got that girl?!


----------



## gamesquest1 (Oct 5, 2016)

if your really worried about it then i would say hope for the best, but until stated otherwise he could still be....well....not into girls 

that said she may see her and this guy as "like family" but from experience i know sometimes these guys are just waiting for her to ask them out, these situations can be worse as then the guy is aiming to sabotage any relationship she has hoping she will eventually choose him (happened to 2 of my friends), and those setups can be shitty as you say anything and you just look like a needy jerk because to her it looks like big bro looking out for her, but to everyone else its fairly obvious whats going on 

best advice for now is play it cool, and just wait to see how things go just dont get too heavy too fast


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Oct 5, 2016)

Boogieboo6 said:


> Ayy just gonna throw this out here: I trusted my girlfriend with another guy because they were strictly friends. Everybody felt it was weird except for me, because I had a lot of trust in my girlfriend. Guess who now has no girlfriend and guess who got that girl?!


Same here, I trusted her, and next thing I know she's flirting with him *cough* @Cody_Mkw


----------



## mikefor20 (Oct 5, 2016)

This thread is ridiculous. You might as well forget about the other guy and just try to make her want to spend time with you. be fun. There is nothing you can do. Anything you can do will backfire. Don't be a child.


cmdwedge said:


> If they've been friends for 10 years and you've been with her for six weeks..
> 
> Grow up, kid.


Well put. Trying to drive her away from that guy WILL drive you further away and possibly him closer to her.. Grow up. 



RJCline said:


> fuck no, if youre a girl and you have a guy as a best friend, they wanna fuck. Hands down. No exceptions.



1000% TRUE. HE wants to fuck. No doubt. She may not have put it that far out of her head either but.. SHE'S WITH YOU! If she wanted him you know who she would be with? HIM! Just play it cool. Act like it bothers you she will think you're a child and leave. Get mad or "possessive" and she will probably think you are a psycho child and leave! Be a man. Grow up. Quit whining and show her a good time. Make her forget about whats his name. Put a little effort in it and keep your vagina in check and you might just get some play.. And, make sure you SEAL THE DEAL. If you gonna be a whining girl there is a whole bunch of other dicks out there willing to take your place inside her. You might as well step aside. Seal the deal! IF YOU WAIT TOO LONG YOU WILL FALL IN TO THE "FRIEND ZONE". Bad place to be!


----------



## cvskid (Oct 5, 2016)

Jackus said:


> Uhm, my best friend irl was a girl for years and years, at no point did I ever want to fuck.
> Sorry but your logic is flawed.


I'm guessing she isn't attractive then?


----------



## Seriel (Oct 5, 2016)

cvskid said:


> I'm guessing she isn't attractive then?


Uhh what.
I like her as a friend lmao, that is possible you know.


----------



## mikefor20 (Oct 5, 2016)

cvskid said:


> I'm guessing she isn't attractive then?


lol. He probably was friend zoned so long he gave up! or she's nasty. Maybe a sister like thing but all that takes is a little alcohol and stories change! Not that a man and a woman can't be platonic but somewhere in the guy's brain, he want's it. At least sometimes..


----------



## Seriel (Oct 5, 2016)

mikefor20 said:


> lol. He probably was friend zoned so long he gave up! or she's nasty. Maybe a sister like thing but all that takes is a little alcohol and stories change! Not that a man and a woman can't be platonic but somewhere in the guy's brain, he want's it. At least sometimes..





Jackus said:


> Uhh what.
> I like her as a friend lmao, that is possible you know.


----------



## Minox (Oct 5, 2016)

Chary said:


> ...As a woman, hearing that guys don't want women as best friends is baffling. I mean...not everything has to be romance...right?


Granted my best friend is a male, but I'd say I have quite a few really good female friends that I'm not just friends with because I want to get into their pants. They are truly lovely and fun people to hang out with.


----------



## Mark McDonut (Oct 5, 2016)

depends what kind of person she is.

if she "isn't friends with girls because they're too much drama" but tells you how "confused" she feels then ignores you or gets mad when you ask her to elaborate, she's probably banging him.

However if she's a decent person with integrity and generally loyal, I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## cvskid (Oct 5, 2016)

DarkFlare69 said:


> Not always... Why haven't they done it by now then if they've been friends for 10 years?


Maybe they have but just didn't tell him. Maybe it's just me but i seriously doubt nothing at all happened over the course of 10 whole years.

Also just gonna leave this right here.


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Oct 6, 2016)

cvskid said:


> Maybe they have but just didn't tell him. Maybe it's just me but i seriously doubt nothing at all happened over the course of 10 whole years.
> 
> Also just gonna leave this right here.



That'd be an interesting turn of events for OP


----------



## RJCline (Oct 6, 2016)

DarkFlare69 said:


> Not always... Why haven't they done it by now then if they've been friends for 10 years?


yes always lmao, if your best friend is a girl and you aint try to fuck then shes ugly. Like I said Hands down. NO EXCEPTIONS. if they havent fucked yet and its been 10 years its becuz shes just not into him or hes not trying hard enough. #pussy


----------



## Seriel (Oct 6, 2016)

RJCline said:


> yes always lmao, if your best friend is a girl and you aint try to fuck then shes ugly. Like I said Hands down. NO EXCEPTIONS. if they havent fucked yet and its been 10 years its becuz shes just not into him or hes not trying hard enough. #pussy


----------



## Boogieboo6 (Oct 6, 2016)

Jackus said:


>


FIGHT FIGHT FIGHT FIGHT!
But seriously though, not all friends of opposite genders have to fuck. But if you had a childhood friend for 10 years, you've known each other since you were really little, and all that's on your mind is fucking her? That's messed up.


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 6, 2016)

RJCline said:


> yes always lmao, if your best friend is a girl and you aint try to fuck then shes ugly. Like I said Hands down. NO EXCEPTIONS. if they havent fucked yet and its been 10 years its becuz shes just not into him or hes not trying hard enough. #pussy


Honestly you just sound like a fat neckbeard sexually frustrated with such reply.


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 6, 2016)

Hey OP, I'm prolly your girl her best friend.
Whoooo better be careful, I'll steal her from you


----------



## mikefor20 (Oct 6, 2016)

I am assuming you are in High School? Don't take this the wrong way but does she know she's your girlfriend? Does she refer to you as her "boyfriend"?



DinohScene said:


> Hey OP, I'm prolly your girl her best friend.
> Whoooo better be careful, I'll steal her from you



I don't think he's worried a gay guy will steal her.


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 6, 2016)

mikefor20 said:


> I don't think he's worried a gay guy will steal her.



Nah, I'm just using her to get to him


----------



## JoostinOnline (Oct 6, 2016)

RJCline said:


> fuck no, if youre a girl and you have a guy as a best friend, they wanna fuck. Hands down. No exceptions.


Not true.  My two best friends (I'm not sure I could pick which I'm closer to) are women, and I'm not interested in having sex with either.  I even used to have a crush on one of them, but that was before we became close friends.

Anyway, to the OP.  If they had been best friends for under a year, maybe even two, you might have cause to worry.  After 10 years, I can't imagine there being anything there.

Basically, you don't have any reason to be worried, and while you do need to get past it, but we all have our insecurities.


----------



## mikefor20 (Oct 6, 2016)

RJCline said:


> fuck no, if youre a girl and you have a guy as a best friend, they wanna fuck. Hands down. No exceptions.





JoostinOnline said:


> Not true.  My two best friends (I'm not sure I could pick which I'm closer to) are women, and I'm not interested in having sex with either.  I even used to have a crush on one of them, but that was before we became close friends.



No offense that should read "Not true.  My two best friends (I'm not sure I could pick which I'm closer to) are women, and I'm not interested in having sex with either ANYMORE.  I even used to have a crush on one of them, but that was before we became close friends AND I WAS FIRMLY IN THE FRIEND ZONE.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Oct 6, 2016)

mikefor20 said:


> No offense that should read "Not true.  My two best friends (I'm not sure I could pick which I'm closer to) are women, and I'm not interested in having sex with either ANYMORE.  I even used to have a crush on one of them, but that was before we became close friends AND I WAS FIRMLY IN THE FRIEND ZONE.


I wasn't in the friend zone, she wasn't interested.  That's got nothing to do with friendship.  Don't be one of those assholes who tries to blame a girl not being interested on "the friend zone".

The point I was making is that it doesn't even matter if there were some original feelings there.


----------



## Exaltys (Oct 6, 2016)

My first date day with my now fiance ended with two of her male friends visiting randomly and hanging for he night. Was I a little jealous we dropped any plans to accommodate these friends? Yes. Did I let it ruin the night? No, of course not. 

You have to not let it bother you with whoever your gf is friends with, girl or guy. If one of your gf's friends does something that you're not okay with you can either get over it, draw the line, or leave the relationship.


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 6, 2016)

Girls can have friends too. If she's known him that long and they weren't banging before, chances are, they won't be banging later.
But if it really bothers you that much, then leave her before it's too late. Don't ruin her friendship because you are insecure.


----------



## cvskid (Oct 6, 2016)

That's assuming you have to have romantic/feelings for someone to do the nasty with them.

There is something called "Friends With Benefits".

I guess no one has heard of it.


----------



## invaderyoyo (Oct 6, 2016)

nvm


----------



## mikefor20 (Oct 6, 2016)

Anyway what it comes down to is this. OP, IF she likes you enough to call you her "Boyfriend"(no answer on that) and hang out with you and maybe more then you are doing something right. Don't stress about the other guy. He probably does want her,don't let the simple people here fool you.  He want's it. But HIS intentions are not an issue. Truth be told if she is attractive she gets hit on everywhere. If its not that guy it WILL be someone else. Maybe multiple someone else's on a regular basis. Most guys at least will entertain the thought. Maybe even your friends. But that does not matter. Its about what SHE want's. IF you act like an ass you WILL drive her away. Instead, act like a man. Be confident and fun. Make her laugh. Make it so she only thinks of you. Make her want you. All the cocks in the world want to hit that(before all the "men" in here get in an uproar I was talking about any average horny HS/College guys,guys at bars,stores,buses,clubs. You know everywhere. But not all you sensitive online "guys" ). Just worry about making her happy. And for god sake's make her cum HARD! Then you'll be good.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

oh and sex does not equal romance and love

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



invaderyoyo said:


> I'm wondering how old the people giving OP advice are.
> 
> What @RJCline is saying might sound ugly, especially to women, but I agree completely. Men and women can be friends just fine, but I don't think they can be "best friends" without there being something else there.



Old enough to have a kid in College. Married and happy.


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 6, 2016)

cvskid said:


> That's assuming you have to have romantic/feeling for someone to do the nasty with them.
> 
> There is something called "Friends With Benefits".
> 
> I guess no one has heard of it.



I've had... lots of FWB's.
All male tho ;/



mikefor20 said:


> *snip*
> 
> oh and sex does not equal romance and love



Exactly that.
Coming from someone who sold his body over n over again.
Sex doesn't equal romance and love AT ALL.



invaderyoyo said:


> I'm wondering how old the people giving OP advice are.
> 
> What @RJCline is saying might sound ugly, especially to women, but I agree completely. Men and women can be friends just fine, but I don't think they can be "best friends" without there being something else there.



Older then you.
And yep, Men and women can be best friends.
Happens all the time.


----------



## roastable (Oct 6, 2016)

Don't think it was mentioned yet, but try and hang with the dude? If she never introduces you to a best friend of 10 years, that's a red flag.

So, assuming that you've gotten past that and you've met the guy, hang out with him. You'll be able to tell a lot more about their relationship in a more proper way by getting to know him. If he's always uncomfortable around you or acts way less social when your girlfriend's not there, then that's a sign that something's up. If he's totally fine and you guys click, then you just made a friend who would feel guilty about betraying you if he DID have feelings.


----------



## invaderyoyo (Oct 6, 2016)

mikefor20 said:


> Anyway what it comes down to is this. OP, IF she likes you enough to call you her "Boyfriend"(no answer on that) and hang out with you and maybe more then you are doing something right. Don't stress about the other guy. He probably does want her,don't let the simple people here fool you.  He want's it. But HIS intentions are not an issue. Truth be told if she is attractive she gets hit on everywhere. If its not that guy it WILL be someone else. Maybe multiple someone else's on a regular basis. Most guys at least will entertain the thought. Maybe even your friends. But that does not matter. Its about what SHE want's. IF you act like an ass you WILL drive her away. Instead, act like a man. Be confident and fun. Make her laugh. Make it so she only thinks of you. Make her want you. All the cocks in the world want to hit that(before all the "men" in here get in an uproar I was talking about any average horny HS/College guys,guys at bars,stores,buses,clubs. You know everywhere. But not all you sensitive online "guys" ). Just worry about making her happy. And for god sake's make her cum HARD! Then you'll be good.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Darn, you quoted me. I changed my mind about writing that right after posting. I agree with what you're saying, too. It's about what she wants and OP shouldn't worry about it, but her best friend is definitely interested in her.


----------



## mikefor20 (Oct 6, 2016)

You are right . Men and women CAN be friends. It happens but either he's gay/taken or a complete puss,thinks it cant happen and/or she's unattractive,too attractive, gay or an ice queen.  There are exceptions but thanks to the fact we are all just animals and our animal brains are wired for reproduction as a priority no man and woman can truly "Just be friends" unless they fall in to the previously mentioned categories. Especially if they spend tons of time together.It will come out some day. At a party, wedding, reunion, or something. A little booze and some privacy and a perceived opportunity like a  breakup and it will come out. Its inevitable. Some exceptions,not a lot. Sex is the main reason for everything we do. You spend all sorts of time on hair,clothes,your physique,cars,houses,boats,and the like to get approval from the opposite (I guess) sex and get you some. It why people do everything.


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 6, 2016)

mikefor20 said:


> It happens but either he's gay/taken or a complete puss,thinks it cant happen and/or she's unattractive,too attractive, gay or an ice queen. There are exceptions but thanks to the fact we are all just animals and our animal brains are wired for reproduction as a priority no man and woman can truly "Just be friends" unless they fall in to the previously mentioned categories. Especially if they spend tons of time together.It will come out some day. At a party, wedding, reunion, or something. A little booze and some privacy and a perceived opportunity like a breakup and it will come out. Its inevitable. Some exceptions,not a lot. Sex is the main reason for everything we do. You spend all sorts of time on hair,clothes,your physique,cars,houses,boats,and the like to get approval from the opposite (I guess) sex and get you some. It why people do everything.




Actually... I just teased me hair a little, put on skinnies n a shirt, some bracelets n things n got rewarded with dick and cash.
Or put a skirt on, girly clothes and got rewarded with dick and cash.
I barely had to do shit ;D

Besides, I know someone who's 31, never had sex nor even interested in sex.

Maybe it's true for the "typical heterosexual human being" but in a lot of cases, it's mostly untrue.


----------



## mikefor20 (Oct 6, 2016)

Gender fluidity, orientations? WTF, wrong direction. No matter the statement, someone did it,likes it and such. There is someone out there who wants to cut his balls off for fun. Eat a turd and anything else you can think of. People are disgusting. Just because it exists and seems normal to you doesn't mean it pertains to and that we should consider it normal for the purposes of this conversation. That's your deal. I don't think the OP wants to turn tricks,geez.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



JoostinOnline said:


> I wasn't in the friend zone, she wasn't interested.  That's got nothing to do with friendship.  Don't be one of those assholes who tries to blame a girl not being interested on "the friend zone".
> 
> The point I was making is that it doesn't even matter if there were some original feelings there.



not interested is the friend zone dude.


----------



## RJCline (Oct 6, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Honestly you just sound like a fat neckbeard sexually frustrated with such reply.


yet my profile picture is of me and my girlfriend xD ya im a fatneck beard that doesn't get laid xDD


----------



## JoostinOnline (Oct 6, 2016)

mikefor20 said:


> not interested is the friend zone dude.


No.  Not interested is not interested.  And honestly, I can see why plenty of girls wouldn't be interested with that enormous ego of yours.  It's pathetic.  But your refusal to accept that friendship isn't the reason girls aren't interested in you is throwing off the topic.

Anyway, back on topic.  As I said before, you've got nothing to worry about, but sometimes we all worry about things we shouldn't, so ignore the hate.  However, you should be honest with your girlfriend.  Don't let your emotions flood out, but tell her you can't help but feel a little nervous, so you want to meet him.



VinsCool said:


> Honestly you just sound like a fat neckbeard sexually frustrated with such reply.


He sounds like a troll.  We should probably stop feeding him.


----------



## mikefor20 (Oct 6, 2016)

JoostinOnline said:


> No.  Not interested is not interested.  And honestly, I can see why plenty of girls wouldn't be interested with that enormous ego of yours.  It's pathetic.  But your refusal to accept that friendship isn't the reason girls aren't interested in you is throwing off the topic.
> 
> Anyway, back on topic.  As I said before, you've got nothing to worry about, but sometimes we all worry about things we shouldn't, so ignore the hate.
> 
> ...



Joostin, I'm not saying they can't be friends, I am saying the other guy, definitely, without a doubt, wants to hit it. Unless he is gay or a puss or she is nasty or something, he wants to hit it. Someday it will come out. Women might be able to ignore it but it's on their mind too. At least sometimes. We are all animals. Anything else would be an anomaly.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Oct 6, 2016)

mikefor20 said:


> Joostin, I'm not saying they can't be friends, I am saying the other guy, definitely, without a doubt, wants to hit it. Unless he is gay or a puss or she is nasty or something, he wants to hit it. Someday it will come out. Women might be able to ignore it but it's on their mind too. At least sometimes. We are all animals. Anything else would be an anomaly.


That is an incredibly childish view, as well as false.  I can attest to it.  Plenty of us just want to be friends with some women.  If either of my best friends came onto me, I'd stop it.  They're attractive, and I'm straight, but I'm NOT an animal.

Now stop trying to freak the OP out.  He doesn't have anything to worry about.


----------



## mikefor20 (Oct 6, 2016)

The rest of what you said is stupid too. I did very well when I was single. I am just realistic. OP if you want to be friends forever, listen to joostin. You wanna get laid and see where it goes. Be a man

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



JoostinOnline said:


> That is an incredibly childish view, as well as false.  I can attest to it.  Plenty of us just want to be friends with some women.  If either of my best friends came onto me, I'd stop it.  They're attractive, and I'm straight, but I'm NOT an animal.
> 
> Now stop trying to freak the OP out.  He doesn't have anything to worry about.



I was not trying to scare him. I said HER intentions are the only that matter. But dude is definitely trying to hit it.. If you think otherwise your a fool.


----------



## cvskid (Oct 6, 2016)

OP is only like 20 years old anyways. He should be enjoying his youth not looking for a serious relationship at that age.


----------



## nedron92 (Oct 6, 2016)

I can only say, grow up. Nowadays is normal to have a best friend that has not the same gender as you. 
My best friends are also female and there are in a stable relationship, it doesn't matter me, because theyre my best friends so I'm happy for them. And the boys have to deal with it (and also therer have best-friends which are female, so... ). They know me now, but also before, they have to deal with it


----------



## Clydefrosch (Oct 6, 2016)

RJCline said:


> Yet ive been in a relationship for probably a lot longer than you have xD1


i pitty that poor, poor figment of your imagination.

OP, just ask yourself this: would you want to be with yourself if you're acting like this?
or would you feel that you're immature and needy and probably regret starting to date you?

in addition, would you end all your lifelong friendships if she was uncomfortable with them?
probably not.

so do the right thing. introduce her to your friends and let yourself be introduced to hers. then start having a healthy relationship embedded in a rich social network.


----------



## Kinqdra (Oct 6, 2016)

Thanks for all the advice! 
I told her I trust her today. If she chooses to abuse it, I guess she wasn't the one for me anyway. 
Along with that, I've started working on my self confidence to get rid of those insecurities that lead me to all those doubts in the first place. I'll ask her to introduce me to him when it feels natural for me to do so. Thanks again guys


----------



## Engert (Oct 6, 2016)

Here's some advice for you girls: http://www.ibtimes.com/want-look-pretty-stand-next-ugly-person-science-says-2425650?amp=1 

If you want to look attractive on a date, bring an ugly retarded friend with you to improve your chances of being liked.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Oct 6, 2016)

If shes been friends for a long time then give it some time because if you come strait out with how you feel it may upset her or push her away from you, you will have plenty of weight to dump him off as her friend later when you get some months to a year under your belt (of being with her)


----------



## cearp (Oct 6, 2016)

arguably your girlfriend/boyfriend/partner should be your best friend, so if that bestfriend is someone else... yeah


Jackus said:


> Uhm, my best friend irl was a girl for years and years, at no point did I ever want to fuck.
> Sorry but your logic is flawed.


but also you are 16... so it's a bit different lol


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Oct 6, 2016)

guys dont have female friends, they have females they havent fucked... yet!  lol


----------



## cvskid (Oct 6, 2016)

mech said:


> guys dont have female friends, they have females they havent fucked... yet!  lol


Exactly. Whether moment it takes 10 months or 10 years, that male "friend" is just waiting for the right moment to strike. A wolf in sheep's clothing if you will. Some guys are extremely patient when comes to things like that.

Hard to be a straight guy and be friends with a girl from what i have seen. Probably why girls sometimes prefer gay guys as male friends. No sexual tension from either party.


----------



## Supster131 (Oct 6, 2016)

Things like this can be complicated for sure! I wouldn't worry about it too much. As others have said, if they haven't hooked up in those 10 years of being best friends, they most likely won't hook up later. As long as you treat your girlfriend properly and give her the attention she deserves, you should be fine.


----------



## LittleFlame (Oct 6, 2016)

It's not like it never crosses my mind but seriously have y'all considered the fact that not all men are horndogs? jesus this is pathetic


----------



## Issac (Oct 6, 2016)

I haven't read all the comments, and there's a big chance I'm regurgitating what others have already said. 

But no. You shouldn't worry. Honestly, there are people out there who are deceiving asses, and maybe your girlfriend is one. There's no way to know.
If she is one, just having a best friend of the opposite sex won't be the only problem. So removing that friend would do nothing in the end. 
The only thing you're doing by denying her having a friend, is pushing her away and making an ass out of yourself.


----------



## LittleFlame (Oct 6, 2016)

RJCline said:


> fuck no, if youre a girl and you have a guy as a best friend, they wanna fuck. Hands down. No exceptions.


shit @Chary looks like I wanted to fuck you a few years back


----------



## Subtle Demise (Oct 6, 2016)

RJCline said:


> fuck no, if youre a girl and you have a guy as a best friend, they wanna fuck. Hands down. No exceptions.


Unless they're gay. Then again, you never know if they're pretending to be gay for some female attention, although I'm pretty sure that only happens on TV.


----------



## cvskid (Oct 6, 2016)

LittleFlame said:


> It's not like it never crosses my mind but seriously have y'all considered the fact that not all men are horndogs? jesus this is pathetic


Once you are old enough to be outside of school and into the working world where you rarely have time to be around women constantly outside of a work environment you will understand somewhat then. You are still in school most likely so you have the opportunities to be around girls all the time.

I can see where you are coming from with that though.


----------



## Zeriel (Oct 6, 2016)

@Kinqdra

Op please ignore the dumb asses saying "grow up kid" they're probably 12 year olds themselves or have their heads too far up their own ass to give you useful advise.
The truth is that not every girl is the same, maybe he's just a friend and nothing more, maybe she's a huge slut that goes around with all her "priviledged" friends, the
point is that YOU DON"T KNOW. You need to treat carefully here, going crazy and jealous could ruin it for you but being passive and gullible could also mean everyone
else is passing your GF around and you're the fallout guy. Don't be that guy, find out who he is, talk to them seriously, judge for yourself what kind of girl she truly is.
Always judge by her actions and not her words, this is important. Find out her reputation, know her family and BE CAREFUL, you need to do all this naturally and don't
come on as a maniac but above all you also need to look out for number one, yourself. If she turns out to be a slut you want to be the first one to know and GTFO, if she's a nice
girl then she needs to slowly prove it and build her trust. Men don't have to give women free trust cards just because they have more demand, they need to earn it.

Also you always need to keep your pride as a man OP, even if she's a nice girl, if she has a serious relationship
with you, you need to be her no1 choice. It may not be like that on day 1 but this is what you need to aim for.
Do't be anybody's plan B, if after a few months she stills prefer her BFF over you then GTFO, don't give your 100% 
only to receive 50% in return.

Good luck OP


----------



## RustInPeace (Oct 6, 2016)

Two letters, D...P. Problem solved .


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Oct 6, 2016)

mech said:


> guys dont have female friends, they have females they havent fucked... yet!  lol


You have an incredibly narrow view on life and probably need to learn to control yourself

That goes for the other males in this thread as well


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Oct 6, 2016)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> You have an incredibly narrow view on life and probably need to learn to control yourself
> 
> That goes for the other males in this thread as well



You have an unhealthy obsession with me


----------



## Zeriel (Oct 6, 2016)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> You have an incredibly narrow view on life and probably need to learn to control yourself
> 
> That goes for the other males in this thread as well



This is gullible thinking, I don't see any guys approaching girls because they want to be just friends.


----------



## LittleFlame (Oct 6, 2016)

cvskid said:


> Once you are old enough to be outside of school and into the working world where you rarely have time to be around women constantly outside of a work environment you will understand somewhat then. You are still in school most likely so you have the opportunities to be around girls all the time.
> 
> I can see where you are coming from with that though.


I can see where you're coming from too but most of my friends are outside of school My main friend group is in fact a group of chicks and we just chill out and watch anime all day




Zeriel said:


> This is gullible thinking, I don't see any guys approaching girls because they want to be just friends.


I dunno man THAT'S gullible thinking I don't approach people thinking "I wanna fuck them" I don't really approach anyone unless i see anything we can talk about which is usually Pop culture


----------



## IpsoFact0 (Oct 6, 2016)

Goodluck.


----------



## Zeriel (Oct 6, 2016)

LittleFlame said:


> I can see where you're coming from too but most of my friends are outside of school My main friend group is in fact a group of chicks and we just chill out and watch anime all day
> 
> 
> 
> I dunno man THAT'S gullible thinking I don't approach people thinking "I wanna fuck them" I don't really approach anyone unless i see anything we can talk about which is usually Pop culture



Yea men approach women because they have excellent personalities and a lot of interesting things to say, not because they're cute, yea that never happens.
Also men NEVER GTFO when they see her with a BF or a baby. When does that ever happen?? Oh wait, all the damn time!!


----------



## LittleFlame (Oct 6, 2016)

Zeriel said:


> Yea men approach women because they have excellent personalities and a lot of interesting things to say, not because they're cute, yea that never happens.
> Also men NEVER GTFO when they see her with a BF or a baby. When does that ever happen?? Oh wait, all the damn time!!


but here 


Zeriel said:


> I don't see any guys approaching girls because they want to be just friends.


you're acting like it never happens just 2 weeks ago i approached some girl because she had an anime bag so it's not like it never happens


----------



## Deleted member 318366 (Oct 6, 2016)

Kinqdra said:


> Hello fellow tempers!
> 
> So, I'm finally in a stable relationship after quite some time. This is the first time I've had anything like this last this long; a month and a half to be precise (not that long, I know).
> Everything is going great except there's this "thing" that slightly bothers me. The thing part being her male best friend. They've known each other for about 10 years and she told me that he's like a big brother figure to her. Obviously, I'm a bit worried.
> ...



You are so lucky! <3 I hope to have something like that with my best friend (a relationship) someday but we're taking it slow but I think she loves me  I don't think you should be jealous over her friendship with her best friend, especially since it sounds like they've obviously known each other for a long time lol ya never come between friends or BFF's but what you can do is have a conversation with her about it and just let her know that you understand and support her and if she really loves you she'll let you know that her and her best friend are just that "friends" and you mean the world to her.

Please don't throw it all away over petty jealousy, because that's what my own best friend tried to do but we made up.


----------



## mikefor20 (Oct 6, 2016)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> You have an incredibly narrow view on life and probably need to learn to control yourself
> 
> That goes for the other males in this thread as well



In fairy tale land that would work but in the real world, Wrong. The MEN in here are telling it like it is. Nice guys finish last,at home,in the dark with the web and some kleenex.The MALEs in here need to STFU because we are not talking about an anime timid funari wimp ladyboy. In that case he probably is using the girl to get to the OP!



LittleFlame said:


> but here
> 
> you're acting like it never happens just 2 weeks ago i approached some girl because she had an anime bag so it's not like it never happens



I didnt say never. There are circumstances. (Taken,uggo,out of league,guy a puss,etc.. see prior post) Your Junior High stories are cute but not relevant to the conversation. Puberty will happen soon! (or not ,please see funari comment.)

WTF you are all so worried about being PC. Who cares. Toughen up. Grow a pair. See things for what they are. Be a man. Then you'll get the girl. No matter what they say, Women want men not bitches(most of them) they complain about the macho pig but then they suck his cock. OP be a man get your dick sucked,be a bitch and jack off.


----------



## LittleFlame (Oct 6, 2016)

"Nice guys finish last" is untrue NECKBEARDS finish last i'd consider myself a nice guy and i've been in a relationship for quite a while and have been in the past as well and i've also been more than capable of controlling myself around a girl that i found attractive that's called self control


----------



## osaka35 (Oct 6, 2016)

It's been 10 years and they haven't boned, you don't have anything to worry about. If she's known him for like 6 months-year, yeah that'd be a bit worrisome.

Meet the guy, hang out. you'll probably get along. If you two become friends, it'll be even less likely something will happen.

Here's the important thing: If you want to keep her, trust her. Even if you doubt, trust her. Because if you trust and she hurts you, you did the right thing. If you trust her and she is doing right by you, then you did the right thing. Only way to mess up is to not trust her.

edit:wait, you're 16? and so they've known each other since they were 6? hmm...well, that's quite a bit different than being friends as adults for 10 years. Yeah, hang out with the person and be affection with your girlfriend. see if the dude pays attention/watches/cares.


----------



## LittleFlame (Oct 6, 2016)

osaka35 said:


> It's been 10 years and they haven't boned, you don't have anything to worry about. If she's known him for like 6 months-year, yeah that'd be a bit worrisome. Meet the guy, hang out. you'll probably get along. If you two become friends, it'll be even less likely something will happen.


Or have an awesome threeway
It's not gay if you do it in a threeway


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Oct 6, 2016)

LittleFlame said:


> "Nice guys finish last" is untrue NECKBEARDS finish last i'd consider myself a nice guy and i've been in a relationship for quite a while and have been in the past as well and i've also been more than capable of controlling myself around a girl that i found attractive that's called self control



Thats called suppressing your feelings


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 6, 2016)

Yeah, I see a lot of enlightened people posting cheesy lines like it's in no way a problem, that you shouldn't worry etc. - that's nice, in an ideal world, but the world is not ideal. Experience taught me that there is no such thing as a "male friend", there are only other men who are gunning for the girl, except they were less successful, too shy to make a move or already in a relationship and thus bound in some way. Call me a chauvinist, but that's just the way it is. You have to meet the guy. Organise some kind of a getaway, like a Pokemon Go outing or something stupid like that where you could go out together as a group and assert dominance via public displays of affection. Be subtle, no need to be a dick about it, but he has to know that you've got your foot in the door. All the feel-good nonsense about you being paranoid is great and probably true... until it's not. It doesn't hurt to know the dude, and it can certainly help. That's just my two cents though.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Oct 6, 2016)

mech said:


> You have an unhealthy obsession with me


We're just interested in the same types of threads, that's all. It doesn't exactly help that we have differing viewpoints on a lot of things


mikefor20 said:


> In fairy tale land that would work but in the real world, Wrong. The MEN in here are telling it like it is.


So violence and sex is the path to manhood? It's not possible to be a successful "man" without wanting to have sex with every woman you see?


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 6, 2016)

The fact of the matter is that men associate with women in order to get things they cannot get from their male friends, and that usually entails some form of romantic entanglement. Be very wary of this because it's true 9 out of 10 times. Every single girl out there that's even mildly attractive deals with dick salesmen 7 days a week, often without even realising it. Men are predators after all, as a man you should know that. Count the number of times you took a "female friend" out for a brewski and watched the game together without some ulterior motive. It happened zero times in my life. That doesn't mean that you should get jealous, overzealous, insecure or callous, but you have to be aware of these simple facts of life and act accordingly.


----------



## RevPokemon (Oct 6, 2016)

I just do not understand the rational of the idea that all males only want to be friends with females for sex. I just do not see why any guy would be like that (or at least why he should)


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Oct 6, 2016)

cearp said:


> arguably your girlfriend/boyfriend/partner should be your best friend, so if that bestfriend is someone else... yeah
> 
> but also you are 16... so it's a bit different lol


Why did I get a notification about you quoting someone else? Did u mean to or was it a mistake from gbatemp


----------



## mikefor20 (Oct 6, 2016)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> We're just interested in the same types of threads, that's all. It doesn't exactly help that we have differing viewpoints on a lot of things
> 
> So violence and sex is the path to manhood? It's not possible to be a successful "man" without wanting to have sex with every woman you see?



WOW you are so off.. When did violence get in to conversation. So we are off now on another tangent because someone is lying to themselves about life the universe and everything and in the process trying to steer the perceived fight to a winnable arena. Of course being a man doesn't require sex and violence. However being a man does require testicles. Grow a pair. And yes,we pretty much want to bang every woman that we consider attractive. We notice them all. Anyone who says otherwise is gay,retarded or lying. Women do it too. If a hot guy is in the room all the girls are all over him too. Just cause all the princesses in here think that it's "yucky" does not mean they don't so it. WOMEN ARE JUST AS NASTY AS GUYS! It's an animal thing. You can't help it. And yes Joostin, 100%, you are an animal. Maybe not vicious. I would guess docile and submissive, kinda fem. But you are an animal who eats and shits none the less. Why are people in such denial?? This thread is such bullshit. OP grow a pair or grow a vagina, your choice.


----------



## Bimmel (Oct 6, 2016)

You shouldn't discuss things like that on this site, really. The most girlfriends here probably popped in a stormy romance.


----------



## osaka35 (Oct 6, 2016)

Foxi4 said:


> The fact of the matter is that men associate with women in order to get things they cannot get from their male friends, and that usually entails some form of romantic entanglement. Be very wary of this because it's true 9 out of 10 times. Every single girl out there that's even mildly attractive deals with dick salesmen 7 days a week, often without even realising it. Men are predators after all, as a man you should know that. Count the number of times you took a "female friend" out for a brewski and watched the game together without some ulterior motive. It happened zero times in my life. That doesn't mean that you should get jealous, overzealous, insecure or callous, but you have to be aware of these simple facts of life and act accordingly.


whoah, dudes are jerks.


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Oct 6, 2016)

Guys @mikefor20 has gave me the courage to finally reveal myself. I will finally start being true. I love women. HERE I COME!


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Oct 6, 2016)

osaka35 said:


> whoah, dudes are jerks.



Its human nature, nothing jerk about it.


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 6, 2016)

osaka35 said:


> whoah, dudes are jerks.


It doesn't make them jerks in any way. They just appreciate women for what makes them women, there's no reason to pretend that we're gender-blind.


----------



## yuyuyup (Oct 6, 2016)




----------



## Social_Outlaw (Oct 6, 2016)

I don't want to say it, but If my GF has a male best friend they known for years, no doubt in my mind I wouldn't worry because I did the same thing when I was in High school, which was flirting with my BF. I don't know even know how it occurred actually, but I have learned a lot of things since high school.

Also about the part that people keep mentioning that Men just want that....
Men are predators to a point, I have some attractive female friends, but all I can say when it comes to that when your older is Suppress your feelings and reserve dude, I don't want to lose any friend because of my ways.


----------



## Alex658 (Oct 6, 2016)

Whoa, thank god I don't even like girls so i don't have to deal with this kind of stuff IRL.

(though i do have to deal with the gay guy equivalent, so yeah. Nvm that. It's the same type of sh!t; whereas you are ok with their female friends, but wary of his other gay "friends")

I haven't been the most well behaved boy overall and i really regret that. Which is why i decided to do things differently from last year onwards... Anyway just beware of the "red flags" and if you see more than one in a short amount of time, gtfo before you get too attached.


----------



## osaka35 (Oct 6, 2016)

Foxi4 said:


> It doesn't make them jerks in any way. They just appreciate women for what makes them women, there's no reason to pretend that we're gender-blind.


Well, I was more thinking of the ulterior motives thing. In my mind, there's a difference between "it'd be down for that" and "maybe if I do X, she'll do Y". And "I hope this happens" and "I bet she'll totally do me if I can just get her in the bedroom". There's always on the lookout and there's shady stuff.


----------



## mikefor20 (Oct 6, 2016)

Bimmel said:


> You shouldn't discuss things like that on this site, really. The most girlfriends here probably popped in a stormy romance.



What does that have to do with anything? Please.



TheVinAnator said:


> Guys @mikefor20 has gave me the courage to finally reveal myself. I will finally start being true. I love women. HERE I COME!


.

LIAR! 

OP, If you wan an online or gay relationship listen to the MALES. I am sure they can teach you to be a good woman. I already told you, HE wants her but as long as SHE wants you everything is fine. just be the guy that she liked in the first place, not jealous or submissive, be confident, fun and go for it.


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 6, 2016)

osaka35 said:


> Well, I was more thinking of the ulterior motives thing. In my mind, there's a difference between "it'd be down for that" and "maybe if I do X, she'll do Y". And "I hope this happens" and "I bet she'll totally do me if I can just get her in the bedroom". There's always on the lookout and there's shady stuff.


Welcome to the real world. If you go out with someone for an evening, you do it for a purpose - to have fun. If the circumstances are right, it comes as no surprise that guys will spin their game. It's not necessarily pre-planned, it may very well be an impulse, but if an invitation seems a little too good to be true, it probably is and the only reason a guy isn't honest about it is because it's part of the dance - you two can talk about it if the mood turns out to be right. It's really not as malicious as you describe it.


----------



## dankzegriefer (Oct 6, 2016)

RJCline said:


> fuck no, if youre a girl and you have a guy as a best friend, they wanna fuck. Hands down. No exceptions.


I'm a dude and I have a female best friend.
Never once have I thought of getting in her panties.
Might not want to be a presumptive idiot.


----------



## mikefor20 (Oct 6, 2016)

dankzegriefer said:


> I'm a dude and I have a female best friend.
> Never once have I thought of getting in her panties.
> Might not want to be a presumptive idiot.



She's either ugly, out of your league, taken, not in to you(in to someone else) you are 12,gay,puss,virgin or a liar. There is something.


----------



## Bimmel (Oct 6, 2016)

mikefor20 said:


> What does that have to do with anything? Please.


Just a bad joke.

But for some serious advice: He should ask someone who actually KNOWS these people - asking strangers for their "experience" could, especially after I read some the serious meant comments here, only make things worse.



mikefor20 said:


> She's either ugly, out of your league, taken, not in to you(in to someone else) you are 12,gay,puss,virgin or a liar. There is something.



..exactly "logic" like that. Spare others with that great knowledge of yours. Believe it or not, there are people using their heads. Not everything is about getting each other naked.


----------



## Lord M (Oct 6, 2016)

My opinion (if you dont like it, never mind): gf with best male friend cant exist. The "best friend" it has almost always another purpose... a gf with male best friend have more chance than others to cheated...


----------



## dankzegriefer (Oct 6, 2016)

mikefor20 said:


> She's either ugly, out of your league, taken, not in to you(in to someone else) you are 12,gay,puss,virgin or a liar. There is something.


She's in a relationship and I'm not some idiot trying to constantly get laid. I knew her before she was dating anyone. 
Also no, not gay.


----------



## osaka35 (Oct 6, 2016)

Foxi4 said:


> Welcome to the real world. If you go out with someone for an evening, you do it for a purpose - to have fun. If the circumstances are right, it comes as no surprise that guys will spin their game. It's not necessarily pre-planned, it may very well be an impulse, but if an invitation seems a little too good to be true, it probably is and the only reason a guy isn't honest about it is because it's part of the dance - you two can talk about it if the mood turns out to be right. It's really not as malicious as you describe it.


mmm I think I just suck at maneuvering people then.


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 6, 2016)

dankzegriefer said:


> She's in a relationship and I'm not some idiot trying to constantly get laid. I knew her before she was dating anyone.
> Also no, not gay.


You know that interfacing with a woman doesn't necessarily mean that you want to immediately get laid with her, right? I very much doubt that it never "twitched" on you unexpectedly, unless you two have a very close, sibling-like relationship which is incredibly rare. Good for you if that's the case, but I can't help but wonder if she feels the same way.

It's a good exercise in real life, by the way. If you're a woman, ask your "male friends" if they ever thought of you in a romantic way, or if you're a man, ask your "female friends" the same question, just out of curiosity. It tends to be a really good eye opener - gets people flustered and embarrassed, but sometimes you learn something interesting if they're being honest, and you can tell if they are.


osaka35 said:


> mmm I think I just suck at maneuvering people then.


Oh, everyone does it, often without realising it.


----------



## mikefor20 (Oct 6, 2016)

Bimmel said:


> Just a bad joke.
> 
> But for some serious advice: He should ask someone who actually KNOWS these people - asking strangers for their "experience" could, especially after I read some the serious meant comments here, only make things worse.



Only thing he wanted to know in the first place was weather he should worry about the BFF. The answer is not really. He should know the BFF more than likely, %99.9 wants to fuck her. But the OP shouldn't worry and just continue to be the guy she wants. HIS intentions don't matter,only HERS and IF she is in to the OP no worries. That's the truth. Just cause a couple guys in here go " My BFF is a girl" does not change the fact that the BFF, probably,more than 50/50, more like 99.9% wants that ass. But i will say it again. It DOES NOT MATTER WHAT HE THINKS. Anything the OP does will probably result in looking like a tool and pushing her away. So, don't worry about it. Just try to be a good BF so she wont look elsewhere.


----------



## dankzegriefer (Oct 6, 2016)

Foxi4 said:


> You know that interfacing with a woman doesn't necessarily mean that you want to immediately get laid with her, right? I very much doubt that it never "twitched" on you unexpectedly, unless you two have a very close, sibling-like relationship which is incredibly rare. Good for you if that's the case, but I can't help but wonder if she feels the same way.
> 
> It's a good exercise in real life, by the way. If you're a woman, ask your "male friends" if they ever thought of you in a romantic way, or if you're a man, ask your "female friends" the same question, just out of curiosity. It tends to be a really good eye opener - gets people flustered and embarrassed, but sometimes you learn something interesting if they're being honest, and you can tell if they are.


Yeah no kidding, the first sentence you say is what I'm stating. 
It might have, no memory of such.


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 6, 2016)

mikefor20 said:


> Only thing he wanted to know in the first place was weather he should worry about the BFF. The answer is not really. He should know the BFF more than likely, %99.9 wants to fuck her. But the OP shouldn't worry and just continue to be the guy she wants. HIS intentions don't matter,only HERS and IF she is in to the OP no worries. That's the truth. Just cause a couple guys in here go " My BFF is a girl" does not change the fact that the BFF, probably,more than 50/50, more like 99.9% wants that ass. But i will say it again. It DOES NOT MATTER WHAT HE THINKS. Anything the OP does will probably result in looking like a tool and pushing her away. So, don't worry about it. Just try to be a good BF so she wont look elsewhere.


Crude but true - you already won the war, you're the Significant Other.


----------



## mikefor20 (Oct 6, 2016)

Bimmel said:


> Just a bad joke.
> 
> ..exactly "logic" like that. Spare others with that great knowledge of yours. Believe it or not, there are people using their heads. Not everything is about getting each other naked.



LIAR! Everything falls back to survival and sex(survival of the species) You all need to grow up. The world is not pretty and full of moonbeams and rainbows. You all can't even admit the truth you are so caught up in being femmes. Grow a pair.


----------



## dankzegriefer (Oct 6, 2016)

mikefor20 said:


> LIAR! Everything falls back to survival and sex(survival of the species) You all need to grow up. The world is not pretty and full of moonbeams and rainbows. You all can't even admit the truth you are so caught up in being femmes. Grow a pair.


You sound so crazy right now It's not even funny.


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 6, 2016)

mikefor20 said:


> She's either ugly, out of your league, taken, not in to you(in to someone else) you are 12,gay,puss,virgin or a liar. There is something.


Holy shit dude how old are you? 15? Common, if you really are 38 years old and gained life experience, no way would you ever think like that.


----------



## dankzegriefer (Oct 6, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Holy shit dude how old are you? 15? Common, if you really are 38 years old and gained life experience, no way would you ever think like that.


Rude! I'm friends with 15 year olds!


----------



## mikefor20 (Oct 6, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Holy shit dude how old are you? 15? Common, if you really are 38 years old and gained life experience, no way would you ever think like that.



Sorry, I grew up in a time when you were expected to be a man. I can't quite grasp the everyone is a woman concept of this generation. Grow a pair.



dankzegriefer said:


> Rude! I'm friends with 15 year olds!



Calm down ladies.It's the truth. For the guy not to even think about it? then yes I am right. If the tought does not occur then ugly,out of league,gay,puss something is going on. Period. I am talking about men, average men, with fully descended testes and some kind of testosterone and drive to get out there and live life outside their gaming lounge. Not whatever you males are. And I am right.


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 6, 2016)

mikefor20 said:


> Sorry, I grew up in a time when you were expected to be a man. I can't quite grasp the everyone is a woman concept of this generation. Grow a pair.
> 
> 
> 
> Calm down ladies.It's the truth. For the guy not to even think about it? then yes I am right. If the tought does not occur then ugly,out of league,gay,puss something is going on. Period. I am talking about men, average men, with fully descended testes and some kind of testosterone and drive to get out there and live life outside their gaming lounge. Not whatever you males are. And I am right.


You sir are funny. Really.

I'm not gonna waste time arguing with you, and I hope everyone else will do the same.


----------



## dankzegriefer (Oct 6, 2016)

mikefor20 said:


> Sorry, I grew up in a time when you were expected to be a man. I can't quite grasp the everyone is a woman concept of this generation. Grow a pair.
> 
> 
> 
> Calm down ladies.It's the truth. For the guy not to even think about it? then yes I am right. If the tought does not occur then ugly,out of league,gay,puss something is going on. Period. I am talking about men, average men, with fully descended testes and some kind of testosterone and drive to get out there and live life outside their gaming lounge. Not whatever you males are. And I am right.


I'm a conspiracy theorist.
What you just said is the most incoherent illogical garbage I've ever heard.
Also you obviously didn't, your behavior is on par with a mentally challanged 12 year old trying way to hard to be cool.


----------



## mikefor20 (Oct 6, 2016)

Ladies please. If he wanted to get with the dude then he should ask you two.


----------



## Zeriel (Oct 6, 2016)

mikefor20 said:


> WOW you are so off.. When did violence get in to conversation. So we are off now on another tangent because someone is lying to themselves about life the universe and everything and in the process trying to steer the perceived fight to a winnable arena. Of course being a man doesn't require sex and violence. However being a man does require testicles. Grow a pair. And yes,we pretty much want to bang every woman that we consider attractive. We notice them all. Anyone who says otherwise is gay,retarded or lying. Women do it too. If a hot guy is in the room all the girls are all over him too. Just cause all the princesses in here think that it's "yucky" does not mean they don't so it. WOMEN ARE JUST AS NASTY AS GUYS! It's an animal thing. You can't help it. And yes Joostin, 100%, you are an animal. Maybe not vicious. I would guess docile and submissive, kinda fem. But you are an animal who eats and shits none the less. Why are people in such denial?? This thread is such bullshit. OP grow a pair or grow a vagina, your choice.



So much this, I'm so sick and tired of the politically correct and the SJWs that think their shit doesn't stink. The human race is sexual by nature, humans like to fuck that's why there's 7 Billion of us,
people need to stop being so retarded about sex and grow the fuck up.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Oct 7, 2016)

mikefor20 said:


> WOW you are so off.. When did violence get in to conversation. So we are off now on another tangent because someone is lying to themselves about life the universe and everything and in the process trying to steer the perceived fight to a winnable arena. Of course being a man doesn't require sex and violence. However being a man does require testicles. Grow a pair. And yes,we pretty much want to bang every woman that we consider attractive. We notice them all. Anyone who says otherwise is gay,retarded or lying. Women do it too. If a hot guy is in the room all the girls are all over him too. Just cause all the princesses in here think that it's "yucky" does not mean they don't so it. WOMEN ARE JUST AS NASTY AS GUYS! It's an animal thing. You can't help it. And yes Joostin, 100%, you are an animal. Maybe not vicious. I would guess docile and submissive, kinda fem. But you are an animal who eats and shits none the less. Why are people in such denial?? This thread is such bullshit. OP grow a pair or grow a vagina, your choice.


Hey @starly this is that "tagging you again before the day is done" thing I was talking about


----------



## mikefor20 (Oct 7, 2016)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Hey @starly this is that "tagging you again before the day is done" thing I was talking about


Calm down girl


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Oct 7, 2016)

mikefor20 said:


> Calm down girl


I find it hilarious that you find the need to keep reaffirming your masculinity. Some might say that shows a greater underlying issue... but, as they say, that's none of my business

I also love how the focus of the thread has gone from relationship advice for the OP to hating on "offended SJWs"


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 7, 2016)

dankzegriefer said:


> Also you obviously didn't, your behavior is on par with a mentally challanged 12 year old trying way to hard to be cool.


Thank you. I did not want to post this but that's exactly what I had in mind.


TotalInsanity4 said:


> I find it hilarious that you find the need to keep reaffirming your masculinity. Some might say that shows a greater underlying issue... but, as they say, that's none of my business
> 
> I also love how the focus of the thread has gone from relationship advice for the OP to hating on "offended SJWs"


That's what we get when "mature" 30 years old adults get involved in this sort of threads.


----------



## mikefor20 (Oct 7, 2016)

You are the issue, complicating a simple thing like this. I bet you do that all day long. Does it make you feel important? You feel the need to affirm your femininity far more than I need affirmation. Is that a common theme in your life? I bet it is. Always proving who you are. Even to yourself. We are talking about average teen kids. Not you. Calm down. Be real. Everyone loves to Fuck. Grow up. Or go play with your unicorns and moon beams


----------



## Issac (Oct 7, 2016)

Whoa, a lot of moronic guys over here. I've never understood that whole "guys and girls can't be just friends" thing. 
I enjoy being friends with girls, more often than with guys. There's some intellectual difference that I've noticed. I just don't enjoy hanging out with most guys. As always, there are exceptions, and I've noticed that those guys I really do enjoy and connect with are "girly". Not in a gay way, or queer, or whatever you want to call it. 

Of course I've thought of sex with some of my friends, if I find them attractive. I'd never act upon it though. 

If you're really worried: Go do some stuff together, all three. Go eat something, watch a movie (either at the movies, or at home). Watch and observe, hang out and get a feel of the dude.


----------



## sonicfan1373 (Oct 7, 2016)

Well it is difficult to provide advice without additional context. If your girlfriend and this guy have an on-again-off-again relationship, then there is a good chance that their relationship pattern will continue. If they dated in the past, there is a slight chance that they might get back together (again it depends). Otherwise (and I believe this is the more likely scenario), they are just friends and you have nothing to worry about. Also, you do not seem to know much about this guy yet. Not only could they just be friends but it is also possible that he is gay or is in a committed/stable relationship. Honestly, I think you should give the guy a chance and formally meet him. You can also have an honest yet sensitive talk with your girlfriend about the nature of their relationship (be nice and respectful regardless what she says). If you are still not comfortable with the nature of their relationship and you absolutely cannot get past it, then you should probably end your relationship with her (this really should be your last resort though and you should not take it lightly, because you could just end up ruining a good thing due to the bad past experience you had).


----------



## dankzegriefer (Oct 7, 2016)

mikefor20 said:


> You are the issue, complicating a simple thing like this. I bet you do that all day long. Does it make you feel important? You feel the need to affirm your femininity far more than I need affirmation. Is that a common theme in your life? I bet it is. Always proving who you are. Even to yourself. We are talking about average teen kids. Not you. Calm down. Be real. Everyone loves to Fuck. Grow up. Or go play with your unicorns and moon beams


Oh sure, I love the good ol' rubby, but my friends are far away from my masturbation or sexual habits.


----------



## dark_samus3 (Oct 7, 2016)

mikefor20 said:


> Sorry, I grew up in a time when you were expected to be a man. I can't quite grasp the everyone is a woman concept of this generation. Grow a pair.


I grew up in the generation that says to be yourself rather than who everyone else wants you to be. Sorry that you're lost trying to be someone you aren't, it shows in how immature you are.


----------



## dankzegriefer (Oct 7, 2016)

dark_samus3 said:


> I grew up in the generation that says to be yourself rather than who everyone else wants you to be. Sorry that you're lost trying to be someone you aren't, it shows in how immature you are.


We should all totally be one collective petty mass. Obviously.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Zeriel said:


> So much this, I'm so sick and tired of the politically correct and the SJWs that think their shit doesn't stink. The human race is sexual by nature, humans like to fuck that's why there's 7 Billion of us,
> people need to stop being so retarded about sex and grow the fuck up.


Funny how you call me an SJW. Considering I'm as far as possible from an SJW.

And considering you share the same logic.


----------



## cvskid (Oct 7, 2016)

If a male wants "friends" then they will most likely be friends with other males aka people of the same sex. 9 times out of 10 you are not talking to a girl of your own free will to just be her friend. Either that or you are friends with her because that is what "she" decided and you just accepted the situation as is. It's not impossible to be just friends but it's highly unlikely since someone will catch feelings for one another sooner or later which at that point it's just a one sided friendship.

Also next time you see a guy with a bunch female friends take a look to see if any of them are not so attractive or if they are all attractive.
There are two different sexes of human beings for a reason.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



dark_samus3 said:


> I grew up in the generation that says to be yourself rather than who everyone else wants you to be. Sorry that you're lost trying to be someone you aren't, it shows in how immature you are.


I'd really like to think that but at the same time no one is who they really say they are or come off as such. Everyone has secrets to hide. If you can truly walk around being yourself 24/7 not caring what people really think about the real you then i applaud you.


----------



## dark_samus3 (Oct 7, 2016)

cvskid said:


> If a male wants "friends" then they will most likely be friends with other males aka people of the same sex. 9 times out of 10 you are not talking to a girl of your own free will to just be her friend. Either that or you are friends with her because that is what "she" decided and you just accepted the situation as is. It's not impossible to be just friends but it's highly unlikely since someone will catch feelings for one another sooner or later which at that point it's just a one sided friendship.
> 
> Also next time you see a guy with a bunch female friends take a look to see if any of them are not so attractive or if they are all attractive.
> There are two different sexes of human beings for a reason.
> ...


Heh, funny you mention that. I have more friends who are girls than I do guys, and I want to sleep with pretty much none of them. Though, I will say I'm a really weird person in general, so I'm probably in the minority here.

Yeah, the world isn't a perfect place, but if you look at it, we're a much more open society now. A long time ago, there were places where, if you weren't a certain religion, didn't act a certain way, etc., people shunned you. It's not like that so much anymore, it's gotten better. Ofc, it isn't perfect, but you're encouraged to do that sort of thing more now than even 10 years ago. That said, you're right, people do hide things (I know I'm guilty of that sort of thing) but people are less afraid to show who they are now, that's all I was saying.


----------



## cearp (Oct 7, 2016)

DarkFlare69 said:


> Why did I get a notification about you quoting someone else? Did u mean to or was it a mistake from gbatemp


i quoted the wrong post (yours) by accident, then i corrected it, sorry!


----------



## Chary (Oct 7, 2016)

LittleFlame said:


> shit @Chary looks like I wanted to fuck you a few years back


Ayyyy I don't doubt this 

#MenArePigs
jk


----------



## Jao Chu (Oct 7, 2016)

I am that guy who is best friends with a girl.

When she met her boyfriend (now husband) instead of being jealous and suspicious of   our friendship, he chose to be the bigger man and made a considerable effort to get to know me. Turns out him and I shared a scary amount of things in common.

Wind forward five years and we became such good friends that he selected me as his best man/groomsmen at their wedding. To this day he is still my best male friend. I urge the OP to try this avenue. We're actually good guys and we really aren't trying to sleep with your girlfriend.


----------



## Zeriel (Oct 7, 2016)

dankzegriefer said:


> We should all totally be one collective petty mass. Obviously.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...



When did I call you a SJW?? I wasn't even addressing you


----------



## ComeTurismO (Oct 7, 2016)

I'm sorry but as long as she's not sucking his dick, this shouldn't be an issue. We live in a time now where guys and girls are seen perfectly normal together, and most of the time it's not even romantic. I have a friend, who is a girl, and she is my first best friend I made in high school. I can never think of getting together with her, but we hang out like friends, and she even has a boyfriend and all three of us hang out and go for lunch, bowling, or dinner sometimes.


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 7, 2016)

Forbid her from seeing or speaking to this guy again, if she refuses this is why God invented slaps.


----------



## dankzegriefer (Oct 7, 2016)

Zeriel said:


> When did I call you a SJW?? I wasn't even addressing you


You were speaking to a group as a whole.


----------



## Zeriel (Oct 7, 2016)

dankzegriefer said:


> You were speaking to a group as a whole.



The group of SJWs so if you're part of that group you're identifying yourself, I don't even know who you are to be honest. I don't like SJWs censoring games and complaining and leaching off money out
of my favorite hobby. If you're part of this group then yea I don't like you, if not this kind of person then I'm not talking about you.


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 7, 2016)

Zeriel said:


> So much this, I'm so sick and tired of the politically correct and the SJWs that think their shit doesn't stink. The human race is sexual by nature, humans like to fuck that's why there's 7 Billion of us,
> people need to stop being so retarded about sex and grow the fuck up.



Ehh, no.
The reason why there's 7 billion of us is cause of medical advances in the last ~50 to 100 years.
If we where still living in the 1800's, the global population was around 1 billion and the average life expectancy was ~50.
Right now, the average life expectancy (in the developed world) is ~80.
Hell in the last 50 years, we've gone from 2.7 billion to 7.3 billion.

The exploding number of humans is thanks to medical science.
If it was to thank to humans being like rabbits then you're clearly wrong and we would've had well over 100 billion living already.

Besides, sex and reproduction are two completely different things.


----------



## dankzegriefer (Oct 7, 2016)

Zeriel said:


> The group of SJWs so if you're part of that group you're identifying yourself, I don't even know who you are to be honest. I don't like SJWs censoring games and complaining and leaching off money out
> of my favorite hobby. If you're part of this group then yea I don't like you, if not this kind of person then I'm not talking about you.


You were talking to everyone who disagrees with you, and I don't identify as an SJW. Because I'm not.


----------



## Zeriel (Oct 7, 2016)

dankzegriefer said:


> You were talking to everyone who disagrees with you, and I don't identify as an SJW. Because I'm not.


I already told you who I was talking about, if you want to make shit up about what I said go ahead but I wont waste my time going back and forth with you all day


----------



## mikefor20 (Oct 8, 2016)

This is hilarious. SJW? LOL Warrior! Couldn't be further from the truth. You have some people discussing  something real. There is a POSSIBLE Sancho here, and a kid wants advice. And you feel the need to disagree just so people will listen to you. Several of you have no real business commenting. Your "I'm here, I won't be ignored" routines are tiresome. This was about telling a kid to "go have fun, be a man, treat her right and that more than likely dude IS trying to poke her but not to worry because you are already with her. Keep it that way". Now it's morphed in to a few of the exceptions talking about how the identify?. Social Justice Warriors? More like Self Righteous Brain-washers. Fighting for nonsense and femininity using nonsense!  Somehow prostitution even got involved. He's a kid. Somehow I don't think that pertains. Get a fucking grip. Your identity does not have to bleed in to every post. WOW LOCK THIS THREAD PLEASE!


----------



## starly (Oct 8, 2016)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Hey @starly this is that "tagging you again before the day is done" thing I was talking about



what am i to do here


----------



## gnmmarechal (Oct 8, 2016)

Demifiend said:


> (Due to my lack of IRL experiences of this, this is what I follow based on my animu)
> 
> If your girlfriend has someone who considers family, then you shouldn't worry too much, think about this in the eyes of the "big brother", he knows she has a boyfriend, and he knows she only considers him as a family member so all opportunities for said "big brother" are long gone, he may even have his own GF, so If I were in your shoes, I would trust my partner in this and I clear my suspicions away.




I approve of the info sources. It is my source of information too.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Oct 8, 2016)

starly said:


> what am i to do here


Just read through the thread, it's kind of impressive

Oh, and quote the OP and give him honest advice, since you're good at that when it comes to relationships


----------



## mikefor20 (Oct 8, 2016)

What? Anime  is not real life! You have no idea what you are talking about! Get a grip!


gnmmarechal said:


> I approve of the info sources. It is my source of information too.



Wow! Lock this thread!


----------



## starly (Oct 8, 2016)

Kinqdra said:


> Hello fellow tempers!
> 
> So, I'm finally in a stable relationship after quite some time. This is the first time I've had anything like this last this long; a month and a half to be precise (not that long, I know).
> Everything is going great except there's this "thing" that slightly bothers me. The thing part being her male best friend. They've known each other for about 10 years and she told me that he's like a big brother figure to her. Obviously, I'm a bit worried.
> ...



k, advice from an actual girl here. Best course of action in my eyes is to ask her to introduce you, this shows that you are interested in her and what is important to her. She obviously cares about him, but like you said, in a brotherly sort of way. If she views him that way then there is zero chance of them getting together, and even if they were in the past that doesnt matter. You're with her now. You like her, spend time with her, don't get all whiny because she's friends with other guys. You've been together nearly two months, and if you want it to last longer you gotta trust her and her choice of friend group. 

I hope this works out for you
tl;dr chill out ask to meet him youll be fine


----------



## gnmmarechal (Oct 8, 2016)

mikefor20 said:


> What? Anime  is not real life! You have no idea what you are talking about! Get a grip!
> 
> 
> Wow! Lock this thread!


B-b-but!

Sent from my cave of despair where I collect souls


----------



## osirisjem (Oct 12, 2016)

Kinqdra said:


> So, I'm finally in a stable relationship
> ...I know that jealousy is not a good thing ...


Not so stable.
If they hookup ... that's their problem


----------

